# electrical cautery



## ginasn (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anyone help me find a code for electrical cautery of excess granulation tissue? My surgeon performed this procedure, however, I can only find a code for chemical cautery, and my coding companion doesn't have 17250 in it, so I am hoping someone used to billing dermatology may be able to help. Thanks!


----------

